# tach problems



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

my factory tach does not work on my maxima and i do mot know the name of the sensors that controls it i took it to the dealer and they told it could be the sensor under the dash or the one on the transmision i ask the mechanic if he tell me the names of the sensors and told me that he need to plug it into their computer to see which one it was i said and asked for the names of them and would just replace both of them he looked at me like i was stupid for refusing his high priced service and walked away so i got in my car and left a 20 tire mark in their service area if anyone tell me the names of those 2 sensors that would help me out alot


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The sensor for the tach is NOT on the tranny, that's the one for the speedometer. Tachs are usually connected to the distributor, ignition coil or the ECU.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

They should be able to test both of the sensors and tell you which ONE is not working. Is there a check engine light at all? If a sensor is bad it should set a code. I have seen the tachs themselves go bad. But the tech can test the sensors. If both sensors spec out it is probably the tach.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

the car is distibutorless so i dont know where it would come off the ignition and he wanted to charge me an arm and leg to hook it up to he computer and he did not want to tell me the namme of the sensors either


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

One is the crank sensor and the other, I forget the name, is located below the crank pulley. If the crank sensor is bad it should throw set a code. I am not sure about the other. We had a max in today that the tach did not work but he also had a code for the crank sensor. In the factory service manual it has specs to check for the sensors. Should be an ohm spec on the sensors and you should check for voltage and ground on the harness at the connectors.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

i am not getting a code for it the last time the check engine light came on the only code it had was an o2 sensor


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I think that the chances that you need 2 sensors are slim. How do they KNOW you need 2 sensors? What sensors did they say you need? It should be on the workorder copy they gave you. How do they KNOW you don't need a tach? Most all the sensors on OBDII cars like your's, when bad, will throw a code. Ask them what they did to diagnose this. I know you have probably already paid an hour for diagnostic time, but you might want to go somewhere else for a second opinion. If you go somewhere else don't tell them of your previous visit at the other dealer. Just see what they have to say after looking at it. But talk to the dealer you have already gone to and see what info you can get out of them first.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

thats the problem the tech just it could one of two sensors and thats it i didnt let him hook it to their diagnostic machine because i never got codes when clear the computer for the o2 sensor and i asked what the name of the sensors were he looked at me like i was stupid just for asking about the tach


----------

